# First hog trip



## hgoodwin0823 (Feb 14, 2013)

Went hog hunting with my husband early march. I shot first, thru the lungs of the first 70pounder, severed the spine of the piglet, kill shot to the heart of the other 70pounder. One shot from marlin 1895 45/70. Not to bad if I say so myself. 
Good eatin'


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Good job.


----------



## hgoodwin0823 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

two dead hogs is a hundred hog shot. Good job.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice Job, are you going to put them on the pit whole or cut them up? Don't have boar or feral hogs here but my Wife has family down in Texas huge problem in your neck of the woods. I do have a marlin 1895 SBL 45-70 nice rifle,


----------



## hgoodwin0823 (Feb 14, 2013)

We quartered the big hogs up and left the piglet whole. We want to make it to TX and do some hog hunting there as well. From what we've heard they are a lot bigger and meaner, which to us, makes for a more interesting hunt


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

hgoodwin0823 said:


> We quartered the big hogs up and left the piglet whole. We want to make it to TX and do some hog hunting there as well. *From what we've heard they are a lot bigger and meaner, which to us, makes for a more interesting hunt*


How so?


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations! Time to test out a new sausage grinder!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Pops2 said:


> How so?


Might have something to do with more russian blood in them than in some places.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

This one has Russian blood.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I keep seein that one in my game pics too. The night pics with the glowin eyes are scary. Except mine has mesquite around not pine.
Ed


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

pancho said:


> Might have something to do with more russian blood in them than in some places.


I meant how does the bigger & meaner make for a more interesting hunt?


----------



## hgoodwin0823 (Feb 14, 2013)

it's not a sport unless the animal can kill you back


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Try it with dogs. No guns. Knives and catch dogs and see how you like it :shocked: That's how I roll. I don't get to hog hunt as much as I would like since I live in a state where feral hog hunting is sort of illegal unless you have prior written permission from the landowner on file with the state. I'm from Texas where hog hunting takes all forms of ways to kill them from dogs to helicopter hunting.

Feral hogs are commonly referred to as the Poor Man's Grizzly because there are very few wild animals in America that will actually plot to stalk you and then attempt to kill/harm you other than the grizzly and in some cases, mountain lions.


----------



## hgoodwin0823 (Feb 14, 2013)

Goin with bows next time


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

hgoodwin0823 said:


> it's not a sport unless the animal can kill you back


Yeppers! That's why I like doggin. I never had anything I shot run at me. But I've also not hunted any of the African game or grizzlies yet.


----------

